# Natural remedies - Dong Quai? - for menopausal stuff



## slb (Jan 6, 2000)

Well, I think through my research I have determined that I am in early menopause due to a hyst. two years ago. I still have the ovaries, but apparently they aren't working well. My main symptom is vaginal dryness, burning, itching, etc. I've tried Replens, but it didn't seem to do anything. I used it every three days, and used a whole box. Anything else seems to have estrogen in it, which I'm not excited about. Apparently Dong Quai is good for this problem, and I wondered if anyone had tried it or any other natural remedy?


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

sib,I stongly advise you to stay away from Dong Quai.There have been some seriously bad side effects for some people.There are better, more safe things to use for this condition.Yellow Evening Promrose oil (with a high G.L.A. content), one 1000 mg. capsule daily, and also Black cohosh root, are much better choices.These have no reported side effects, and are just as effective, if not more so.Take care . . . from Lexi


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

sib,Sorry about the typo, that should read as:Yellow Evening Primrose oil.The Balck Cohosh root is generally available as a tea, or in capsules.Health food stores carry these, but you might find them at your grocery store where they will be less expensive.Good luck . . . from Lexi


----------



## sulah (Sep 5, 2002)

My meno has been very bad and have tried everything....cannot and will not take the syn estro.....I found lots of good info at Power-surge.com...all about women's issues and meno. I am now taking the natural estro. I found and contacted the pharmacist that is one of the sponsors on that site....His name is Pete Heusseman and he has been a life saver for me. Even he told me I was a rare and difficult case.......I am far from perfect but at least now I can function....and before I could not....could barely get out of bed....symptoms too many to list..if you are interested, email me and I will be happy to share knowledge and experience.


----------

